# vancouver job agencies/places to look



## rory_jenkins (May 3, 2011)

Hi people,
moving to Vancouver on a working holiday visa,anybody got any good websites for work/agencies/temp basis ect..or even any good job boards to visit online or in bars/cafes.

any help would be great!
cheers all


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

rory_jenkins said:


> Hi people,
> moving to Vancouver on a working holiday visa,anybody got any good websites for work/agencies/temp basis ect..or even any good job boards to visit online or in bars/cafes.
> 
> any help would be great!
> cheers all


Aside from the usual Craigslist, (but keep in mind they are becoming notorious for having fraudulant ads) you could try, usedvancouver.com, also, at the bottom of the home page there will be alist of other cities, the first 5 cities in column 2 are all around the Vancouver/Lower Mainland area


----------

